# Cant leave feedback for a buyer



## HUGH JAYNUS (May 28, 2014)

i recently ended a sale for this ad http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/271319-seymour-duncan-nazgul-7-string.html
and i am trying to leave positive feedback for the buyer. 

it just says: 
Please make sure you are not leaving duplicate feedback!
Check the comments before submitting feedback to make sure you do not rate the person for a the same item(s) twice.

which it is not a duplicate. help!


----------



## SpaceDock (May 28, 2014)

On computer or mobile? What browser?

I can't do feedback with an ipad at all, I have to use computer.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (May 28, 2014)

was on computer. i tried again after starting this thread and fixed it. no idea how. 

someone feel free to delete it


----------

